
Ask HN: Why's the story of men opposing the SV gender equality been flagged? - chirau
Sometimes I wonder why HN is so intolerant of researched opinions. Or it&#x27;s just a group of privileged folks who don&#x27;t want to be challenged and so band together to flag such pieces.<p>This is the article
======
curtis
Some topics are know to "generate a lot of heat, but not much light". A lot of
people don't want those articles -- and more importantly -- the discussion
they bring, sucking up all the metaphorical oxygen on Hacker News.

I personally think some of these topics are, in fact, important enough that it
would be good if we could discuss them here, but realistically, we'd need much
more robust moderation for those discussions than what Hacker News provides.

~~~
geezerjay
> sucking up all the metaphorical oxygen on Hacker News.

I would add that there has been a constant stream of political propaganda
spewed onto HN. This dilutes the value of the site as a technical forum and
adds nothing of value.

------
sidlls
It's a bit more complicated than that.

Some of the flags undoubtedly came from privileged men who are tired of
discussion about gender equality issues. Some probably came from those in the
opposed camp who think the MRA people in the article need not be given extra
attention. Yet others likely came from people who think HN is a place for
intellectual conversation strictly about technology and that discussions about
this sort of thing are off topic.

I think the majority come from the first and third groups.

------
MBCook
Mostly number two.

